# Teardown: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

```
<p>Roger at LensRentals.com had a couple of Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD lenses show up in their repair department after the Memorial Day weekend with jammed zoom rings, and decided to show the world what’s inside the very good Tamron ultrawide.</p>
<blockquote><p>…we found that the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 is a well built lens, but certainly not very modular in construction. Where a modular lens, such as the newer Canon lenses, separates easily into three sub-assemblies, the Tamron came apart in lots of separate pieces</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/tamron-15-30-f2-8-di-vc-partial-teardown" target="_blank">View the complete teardown</a> | Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 VC $1199: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/Tamron1530LensRelease" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Cameras/N/0/Ntt/TA153028*/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></p>
```


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 3, 2015)

Man, that picture of all the pieces disassembled made me want to vomit just thinking about the prospect of putting the thing back together. Wow.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 3, 2015)

In that teardown, did they find an explanation for the lack of front filter ring? 

Perhaps there was a little handwritten little note inside that might explain why 1mm wider focal length was worth taking out the legs of landscapers. It might say: "Because '15-30' sounded cooler."



- A


----------

